# Nope, that's not snow, that's rain - Gigi Soldano shot from TT Assen this Sunday



## kaihp (Jun 29, 2016)

So not taken by me and taken on a Nikon D5, but it's crazy enough that I thought it's worthwhile to post here (as well).






https://www.instagram.com/p/BHJW_gpAe-2/?taken-by=gigisoldano


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Kaihp. 
Interesting shot. 
Crazy s o b. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice shot, Kaihp.




Valvebounce said:


> Crazy s o b.



+1


----------



## Dalsgaardfoto (Jul 2, 2016)

Amazing shot. No wonder it was red flagged. 
I was there at the TT last year, luckily in far better conditions. Quite a spectacular race with the incident at last corner
https://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157654949878409


----------



## Roo (Jul 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kaihp.
> Interesting shot.
> Crazy s o b.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Spectacular shot but which is the crazy one? The guy on the bike or the guy standing out in that weather to get the shot ;D


----------



## kaihp (Jul 16, 2016)

Roo said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kaihp.
> ...



The right answer is "both" of course (and both Professionals and Crazy).

But since the rider on the picture is Andrea "The Maniac" Iannone, I'd say that the rider that the most crazy one here for sure.

Iannone, incidently, set a new record for top speed measured in MotoGP: 354.9kph or 220.57mph, during the race in Mugello, Italy. Yeah, he's the crazy one...


----------



## George D. (Jul 16, 2016)

I vote for Captain Slow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO0PgyPWE3o


----------

